# white worms? bugs in the water



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

There are TONS of little white worm type things the float around in the water and on the walls.

The tank is a CRS tank. Is there anything I can do to get rid of these damn things? 
I dont think I'm overfeeding at all (only 1 pellet a day).

Planeria? cure?


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I had those a long time ago. All I recall doing was partial water changes. What is your water change schedule?


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

once a week, about 20-30%


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

You've got me baffled. That's a very reasonable water change schedule and you'd think the shrimp would keep there from being leftover food. You might want to vacuum the gravel until they go away.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

they are probably planeria. Keep a tight feeding so there is no excess, vaccuum daily i'd say, and look for deposits of them and vaccumm that.


----------

